# What makes a good Union Stewart...Good?



## PhatElvis (Jan 23, 2009)

Good question, I have never met a good one.


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

1. A good steward is one that solves problems without causing problems
I get so sick of the a****** that wonders around jobs trying to get the men worked up because the craper is a couple hours late getting cleaned or Joe got 2 more hours overtime then Bob. the one that really sticks in my craw is when they partner you up with the stewart and he is always on "business for the good of the union"
2.A good Steward stop rumors with facts doesn't feed the fire with bulls***
3.A good steward represents the union and the men in a possitive proffesional manner and dosens't hide behind the office.

crap there I go again soap box sorry


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Our leader tells you how he bid the job and if you can find a better way to do it, then do it. He does not micromanage and trusts the JW's to get the job done.


----------



## EDM (Nov 3, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> I have my opinion, as most people know. It is ,however, important, to decide for one's self. What kind of CHARACTER would you have as your leader?


The shop steward (not stewart) is NOT our leader. He is a representative.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Shop steward---good*



EDM said:


> The shop steward (not stewart) is NOT our leader. He is a representative.


I re-read my post and you are correct. I am usually phanittical about my spellin but it just slipt out , sorry.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Hey, any Moderator*

Can you change the word stewart on my post to STEWARD? 

RIVETER (not above mistakes)


----------



## EDM (Nov 3, 2009)

It's getting to the point where every time I see one of your posts I just want to reach thru the interweb and smack you in the face. I just can't help it.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

having never worked union i must ask that stewart you talk about - he do any NASCAR racein' i bet he's a blast to work around


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Good UNION STEWARD*



EDM said:


> It's getting to the point where every time I see one of your posts I just want to reach thru the interweb and smack you in the face. I just can't help it.


If you were here you might think differently. I judge people by the responsibility that they take for themselves, and their families. Are you responsible? You are probably a good guy but I wonder why you did not vote yesterday...is that not a responsibility?


----------



## EDM (Nov 3, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> If you were here you might think differently. I judge people by the responsibility that they take for themselves, and their families. Are you responsible? You are probably a good guy but I wonder why you did not vote yesterday...is that not a responsibility?


No, it's not a responsibility.

What's the point in voting when both possible candidates are equally bad?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Good union steward*



EDM said:


> No, it's not a responsibility.
> 
> What's the point in voting when both possible candidates are equally bad?


I don't understand why you don't care how I know that you did not vote in NEW JERSEY. But...I know that you did not. But that is not really the point. You have anger issues, and I have had them when I wanted what was best and it didn't seem to happen. You have to remember, though, don't take it out on your fellow worker who is in the same situation. And I am a proud union worker too.


----------



## EDM (Nov 3, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> I don't understand why you don't care how I know that you did not vote in NEW JERSEY.


You know because you read my post last night. http://www.electriciantalk.com/f17/new-jersians-who-you-vote-9730/

Do you think you are slick or something? Oh wow, you got one over one me, you know my voting history!




> But...I know that you did not. But that is not really the point. You have anger issues, and I have had them when I wanted what was best and it didn't seem to happen. You have to remember, though, don't take it out on your fellow worker who is in the same situation. And I am a proud union worker too.


I want to smack you again!!! You just bring the anger out in me :whistling2:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Good Steward*



EDM said:


> You know because you read my post last night. http://www.electriciantalk.com/f17/new-jersians-who-you-vote-9730/
> 
> Do you think you are slick or something? Oh wow, you got one over one me, you know my voting history!
> 
> ...


You are not quite ready to be a steward, as yet, or for that matter, a stewart, either.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

sparky105 said:


> 1. A good steward is one that solves problems without causing problems
> I get so sick of the a****** that wonders around jobs trying to get the men worked up because the craper is a couple hours late getting cleaned or Joe got 2 more hours overtime then Bob. the one that really sticks in my craw is when they partner you up with the stewart and he is always on "business for the good of the union"
> 2.A good Steward stop rumors with facts doesn't feed the fire with bulls***
> 3.A good steward represents the union and the men in a possitive proffesional manner and dosens't hide behind the office.
> ...


Good Post, the few steward's I have been around caused more problems than they solved.


----------



## EDM (Nov 3, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> You are not quite ready to be a steward, as yet, or for that matter, a stewart, either.


I am certified to be a steward.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Good Steward*



EDM said:


> I am certified to be a steward.


One out of two isn't bad. EDM, you have to try to remember,I am on your side, really. If you are qualified Steward material then someone , or many ,think a lot of you. I won't challenge that fact, You are vocal and provocative in your speech, and there is a need for people not afraid to speak out. Speaking the truth will gain more respect. I go by ...If you always tell the truth...you don't have to have a good memory.

P.S. I smacked myself for you. Good luck.


----------



## EDM (Nov 3, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> One out of two isn't bad. EDM, you have to try to remember,I am on your side, really. If you are qualified Steward material then someone , or many ,think a lot of you. I won't challenge that fact, You are vocal and provocative in your speech, and there is a need for people not afraid to speak out. Speaking the truth will gain more respect. I go by ...If you always tell the truth...you don't have to have a good memory.
> 
> P.S. I smacked myself for you. Good luck.


You are SUCH a troll and it really makes me jealous...


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Good union steward*



EDM said:


> You are SUCH a troll and it really makes me jealous...


I am not sure but coming from you that may be a compliment.Thanks for the KUDOS.

P.S. I will PM you to find out what a troll is.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Good union steward*

EDM, I don't know if you are aware of it , or not, but sometimes a THREAD can become boring if it is hijacked by a couple of guys needling each other. I don't want this thread to be taken over by someone who is always just trying to get his point across.It is not good for the forum, or for the electrical industry, as well. So for the good of the forum I am asking you to get off.


----------



## EDM (Nov 3, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> EDM, I don't know if you are aware of it , or not, but sometimes a THREAD can become boring if is it is hijacked by a couple of guys needling each other. I don't want this thread to be taken over by someone who is always just trying to get his point across.It is not good for the forum, or for the electrical industry, as well. So for the good of the forum I am asking you to get off.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
:laughing:

I'll be here EVERY step of the way, Buddy!


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

EDM said:


> I'll be here EVERY step of the way, Buddy!


I was kind of hoping RIVETER would go back to practicing necromancy on long deceased threads. :thumbup:


----------



## EDM (Nov 3, 2009)

Peter D said:


> I was kind of hoping RIVETER would go back to practicing necromancy on long deceased threads. :thumbup:


Let's take bets on his next subject. 
First he bumped all the Power Saver threads and made about 30 new threads of his own on the subject.
Then he bumped all the union topics and made 20 more threads of his own.

What's next?!?!?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

EDM said:


> Let's take bets on his next subject.
> First he bumped all the Power Saver threads and made about 30 new threads of his own on the subject.
> Then he bumped all the union topics and made 20 more threads of his own.
> 
> What's next?!?!?


Well, there's quite a few from guys named Raco, NewPavement, HackWork, etc he could dig up. :w00t:


----------



## EDM (Nov 3, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Well, there's quite a few from guys named Raco, NewPavement, HackWork, etc he could dig up. :w00t:


Yeah, I don't know what you're talking about... :whistling2:


----------



## PhatElvis (Jan 23, 2009)

You know what a thread-jack is but don't know what a troll is? Quit pretending to be such noob...


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

EDM said:


> I am certified to be a steward.


 
You work on a ship?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> EDM, I don't know if you are aware of it , or not, but sometimes a THREAD can become boring if it is hijacked by a couple of guys needling each other. I don't want this thread to be taken over by someone who is always just trying to get his point across.It is not good for the forum, or for the electrical industry, as well. So for the good of the forum I am asking you to get off.


 
Riviter I am not sure you are aware but some folks like to hijack the union threads, just to stir the pot. I always thought this section was a BAD IDEA and the post prove that out in my opinion.


----------



## EDM (Nov 3, 2009)

brian john said:


> You work on a ship?


I was a pirate at one time.


----------



## IRMAN (Oct 31, 2009)

EDM said:


> It's getting to the point where every time I see one of your posts I just want to reach thru the interweb and smack you in the face. I just can't help it.


 What he is an old man


----------



## bward76 (Oct 7, 2009)

Man I hate threadjackers.... I have a 48 Chevy, anyone else into Hotrods?


----------



## PhatElvis (Jan 23, 2009)

EDM said:


> I was a pirate at one time.


 A "Thread Pirate", oh I like that. I think we just coined something new.


----------



## EDM (Nov 3, 2009)

IRMAN said:


> What he is an old man


It's his choice.


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

EDM said:


> I was a pirate at one time.


 Ass Pirate:thumbsup:


----------



## EDM (Nov 3, 2009)

rewire said:


> Ass Pirate:thumbsup:


ARRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!


I like the stuff you just put in your signature. What's better than an old drunken union free mason on wheels.


----------



## bward76 (Oct 7, 2009)

Man I hate threadjackers.... I have a 48 Chevy, anyone else into Hotrods?


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

I like pie.


----------



## EDM (Nov 3, 2009)

rewire said:


> I like pie.


Too bad you haven't gotten any in 20 years.

I like turtles.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Good steward*



EDM said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> :laughing:
> 
> I'll be here EVERY step of the way, Buddy!


I thought you'd like that.Buddy.


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

brian john said:


> Good Post, the few steward's I have been around caused more problems than they solved.


 I agree but they do have a job to do but there are exceptions.
I ran a job here in hamilton 4 yrs ago. One of the guys called the hall and said he was upset with the way things were going.(Said I wasn't giving enough warning for working OT) wondered if they would send a steward or make one up here. The hall asked who was running the job?
the guy told him and the BA told him to do his job that as long as I was running it they didn't need a steward. There was 10 to 20 guys on the job for over a year no issues.  I later found out that we had 5 guys with the steward training on the job and they never said anything. I guess my point is run the job by the agreement and give them what they need to do the job and don't hound them then it all works out. the guys are trained pros and that is how I treat them.


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

sparky105 said:


> I agree but they do have a job to do but there are exceptions.
> I ran a job here in hamilton 4 yrs ago. One of the guys called the hall and said he was upset with the way things were going.(Said I wasn't giving enough warning for working OT) wondered if they would send a steward or make one up here. The hall asked who was running the job?
> the guy told him and the BA told him to do his job that as long as I was running it they didn't need a steward. There was 10 to 20 guys on the job for over a year no issues.  I later found out that we had 5 guys with the steward training on the job and they never said anything. I guess my point is run the job by the agreement and give them what they need to do the job and don't hound them then it all works out. the guys are trained pros and that is how I treat them.


 No steward? Then who held the money for the check pool?


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

rewire said:


> No steward? Then who held the money for the check pool?


the fitter steward


----------



## Unindentured (Jan 2, 2010)

*stew*

One that has his tools on. Also willing to stand up and say something if needed.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

This thread died last November.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Peter D said:


> This thread died last November.


Died of natural causes


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Yea, Ever since you guys ran off "Rewire", it's been dead around here!


----------



## dadtodc (Oct 4, 2010)

I am not in all of this mess, but I work for a natural gas company that is part of the IBEW, or at least our Union is. I live in Sc which is a right to work state. I do not pay dues, but I am a union worker. I have been ridiculed in the past for not paying. I just feel that out Stewards aren't strong enough. I have a feeling that our Union will be dissolved within the next 6 years. That's when our contract ends. it seems that we have a ton of hard talk, and then when the negotiations end we get nothing we asked for. Or they take something to give us something. Sounds stupid to me. Everyone is pissed, but does nothing.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

The key word you used is NEGOTIATIONS. That usually means that neither side had the upper hand and they settled with an agreement on what both sides could live with for now. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Sorry pal, you think it is bad now, wait until they are gone...


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> Sorry pal, you think it is bad now, wait until they are gone...


Amen to that.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

dadtodc said:


> I am not in all of this mess, but I work for a natural gas company that is part of the IBEW, or at least our Union is. I live in Sc which is a right to work state. I do not pay dues, but I am a union worker. I have been ridiculed in the past for not paying. I just feel that out Stewards aren't strong enough. I have a feeling that our Union will be dissolved within the next 6 years. That's when our contract ends. it seems that we have a ton of hard talk, and then when the negotiations end we get nothing we asked for. Or they take something to give us something. Sounds stupid to me. Everyone is pissed, but does nothing.



Your union but you don't pay due's. How do you expect the union to function.
Negotiations are give and take. You don't like what's going on, get involved.
You say no one is doing anything, what are you doing ? (besides getting free representation).
I hope you know how to gape. Or know a girl who can teach you how.

You'll need to know how to do it once your free representation ends.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

slickvic277 said:


> I hope you know how to gape. Or know a girl who can teach you how.


When you find her, send her my way, I want to get to know her better too.

I'm at home and the UPS lady dropped off a box, she was kinda hot with grade A legs. After UPS lady left, my old lady commented that she looked good. I replied, 'Hell yeah! I'd hit that. We could have a three-some.' The woman said to that, 'Well, actually it would be a foursome.' That's cause she's pregnant and all. You might feel like WTF? But that's how it rolls at the Miller Estates.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> When you find her, send her my way, I want to get to know her better too.
> 
> I'm at home and the UPS lady dropped off a box, she was kinda hot with grade A legs. After UPS lady left, my old lady commented that she looked good. I replied, 'Hell yeah! I'd hit that. We could have a three-some.' The woman said to that, 'Well, actually it would be a foursome.' That's cause she's pregnant and all. You might feel like WTF? But that's how it rolls at the Miller Estates.



Good stuff. Your ball and chain is knocked up too??
Never saw a hot UPS chick. But there is a sexy little mail lady in my neighborhood. She was making googly eye's at me last time I saw her.
My wife noticed and said "the mail lady looks like a slut"........I thought to myself "awesome". My old lady wasn't impressed.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

sparky105 said:


> 1. A good steward is one that solves problems without causing problems
> I get so sick of the a****** that wonders around jobs trying to get the men worked up because the craper is a couple hours late getting cleaned or Joe got 2 more hours overtime then Bob. the one that really sticks in my craw is when they partner you up with the stewart and he is always on "business for the good of the union"
> 2.A good Steward stop rumors with facts doesn't feed the fire with bulls***
> 3.A good steward represents the union and the men in a possitive proffesional manner and dosens't hide behind the office.
> ...


Kinda like Glenn Beck. :laughing:


----------



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

miller_elex said:


> When you find her, send her my way, I want to get to know her better too.
> 
> I'm at home and the UPS lady dropped off a box, she was kinda hot with grade A legs. After UPS lady left, my old lady commented that she looked good. I replied, 'Hell yeah! I'd hit that. We could have a three-some.' The woman said to that, 'Well, actually it would be a foursome.' That's cause she's pregnant and all. You might feel like WTF? But that's how it rolls at the Miller Estates.


She just dropped a box off to me. I will send her back over.
Charlie


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Charlie K said:


> View attachment 4419
> 
> 
> She just dropped a box off to me. I will send her back over.
> Charlie


Man, that would make me show up at all the meetings.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Charlie K said:


> View attachment 4419
> 
> 
> She just dropped a box off to me. I will send her back over.
> Charlie


OMG, Vic, your mail lady switched to UPS! HOT!


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Anyway,what makes a good Steward is a member that takes the job to look after the members,knows the labor agreement and goes by the rules,not petty gripes.​


----------



## Cjselectric (Aug 28, 2012)

A good steward makes Sure the company is giving the workers what's in the books. Also to make sure that overtime hours are split evenly apon those who are willing. Also to make sure the company has no favoritism . And take are of other union concerns


----------



## Cjselectric (Aug 28, 2012)

Sorry bob you basically said the same!!


----------



## Cjselectric (Aug 28, 2012)

Unfortunately the company has a push on the stewards in my local so most of the time they are company men.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

It's a dead thread.........


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Cjselectric said:


> A good steward makes Sure the company is giving the workers what's in the books. Also to make sure that overtime hours are split evenly apon those who are willing. Also to make sure the company has no favoritism . And take are of other union concerns



:yawn: :yawn: :yawn: :yawn:

He'd be the first one I let go.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

brian john said:


> :yawn: :yawn: :yawn: :yawn:
> 
> He'd be the first one I let go.


lol. guess you prove the rule - our stewards have to be amongst the last to be laid off - just so contractors cannot avoid union rules by nixing the steward.

A good steward can be an asset to a fair minded contractor, but a contractor that is purposefully avoiding or breaking rules, one that is purposefully bending the intent of the referral system and trying to subvert the mutually agreed upon conditions, that is a contractor that absolutely requires a strong and unassailable steward.


----------



## Tpg392 (Dec 2, 2011)

The most important trait is the one most of them lack ,it is to be able to remove their personal feelings,equally represent and lead by example.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

eejack said:


> lol. guess you prove the rule - our stewards have to be amongst the last to be laid off - just so contractors cannot avoid union rules by nixing the steward.
> 
> A good steward can be an asset to a fair minded contractor, but a contractor that is purposefully avoiding or breaking rules, one that is purposefully bending the intent of the referral system and trying to subvert the mutually agreed upon conditions, that is a contractor that absolutely requires a strong and unassailable steward.


 
Luckily in 34 years I have only had to deal with one shop steward and he was a DI*K, about all he did was give the men that came in the back door a hard time.



But nobody would tell me who to work or not work that is decided by my superintendents and skill levels. Not trying to start anotehr row, but some pinhead that does not have the best interest of the company trying to share in the dealings where he is not wanted. BYE, BYE.


----------



## Cjselectric (Aug 28, 2012)

brian john said:


> :yawn: :yawn: :yawn: :yawn:
> 
> He'd be the first one I let go.


Too bad ya have to be down to four or less to lay off the steward


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

brian john said:


> Luckily in 34 years I have only had to deal with one shop steward and he was a DI*K, about all he did was give the men that came in the back door a hard time.
> 
> But nobody would tell me who to work or not work that is decided by my superintendents and skill levels. Not trying to start anotehr row, but some pinhead that does not have the best interest of the company trying to share in the dealings where he is not wanted. BYE, BYE.


Now it is unfortunate that you have men coming in the back door and unfortunate that you run your shop like a non union shop - you cannot blame the steward for holding up his end. 

I'm glad that you have found some success in the trade, but it really does sound like you have done so with some stretching of your local's cba. Maybe 26 doesn't have the same rules as I am used to.

A steward should have the best interests of the MEN, not the company. The company already has the best interest of the company at heart, the foremen have the best interest of the company in mind, someone has to look out for the workers, and that is the steward.

I have seen some bad stewards, just like I have seen bad everything else in this trade, but for the most part a good steward is an asset to a good contractor.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Cjselectric said:


> Too bad ya have to be down to four or less to lay off the steward


 
Yeah OK:yawn:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

eejack said:


> I have seen some bad stewards, just like I have seen bad everything else in this trade, but for the most part a good steward is an asset to a good contractor.


 
Maybe maybe not, I have made it all these years without one and seem no worse off for it.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

> brian john;796285]Luckily in 34 years I have only had to deal with one shop steward


How is this even possible?



> and he was a DI*K,


Well, there's two sides to every story.



> about all he did was give the men that came in the back door a hard time.


This sentence sounds a little homophobic to me. 
All joking aside, what's this "backdoor" you're talking about? 



> But nobody would tell me who to work or not work that is decided by my superintendents and skill levels.


Obviously, you haven't done much construction. Stewards are second to last layoff in my neck of the woods. I sure hope it's similar in D.C.



> Not trying to start anotehr row, but some pinhead that does not have the best interest of the company trying to share in the dealings where he is not wanted. BYE, BYE.


:laughing:
Yeah Brian, good luck with THAT. :thumbsup:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

slickvic277 said:


> How is this even possible?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have worked the biggest construction jobs in DC and at one time some of the biggest in America.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

brian john said:


> I have worked the biggest construction jobs in DC and at one time some of the biggest in America.


'Working on' and 'being the major contractor on' are different animals. I have been on some massive projects and been at different times foreman and steward and journeyman on massive projects. Anytime a crew gets over a few handfuls of men a steward is pretty much a given.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

brian john said:


> I have worked the biggest construction jobs in DC and at one time some of the biggest in America.


As a contractor?
As an electrician working with the tools?
As a Union member?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

slickvic277 said:


> As a contractor?
> As an electrician working with the tools?
> As a Union member?


You hit the nail on the head.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

brian john said:


> You hit the nail on the head.


And you have only ever seen a steward on the job once in 67 years? Or however long you said it's been.

Oh, and he was a **** right? What made him such a **** head?


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

I heard some funny comments here,but calling someone a pinhead tops them all this week! Pics?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

slickvic277 said:


> And you have only ever seen a steward on the job once in 67 years? Or however long you said it's been.
> 
> Oh, and he was a **** right? What made him such a **** head?


Three things stick out, he would only check the cards of men that he had the heads up that came in through the back door. Every month, no one else.

He was calling the hall on me in particular as I was running a crew. He complained that I had no business bossing around real union men. But I was the only one on that job that could perform the required work. 

At election time the candidates came around to shake hands meet the members stroke the men and he in front of me and another man that did not do a full apprenticeship told the soon to be president not to shake our hands. Half way towards shaking my hand the candidate pulled his hand back, when the candidate side kick reminded him I could still vote. The man reached for my hand and I refused to shake it.

3/4 the way into the job I got a service truck, he got laid off.


----------

